# Wed Night Report



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Went last night from 8 until 12Pm. At # 16 our battery went dead and swaped the trolling motor battery to power the lights. We ended up with our limit. All fish 13 to 18 inches.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good mess of flatties right there...thanks for the report and pics and when's supper?


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats awesome for 4 hours!!!:bowdown:bowdown I'm going to try them this weekend-can'twait! Congrats


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

WTG Frayed Knot


----------



## flounder pounder (May 29, 2009)

ata boy


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice haul! The weekend looks like it will be my first trip out this year for some. I bet those flatties made a few people happy for dinner!

:clap:clap


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of flatties. Good job :clap


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats how you do it right there!


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Thats a nice mess. Good Job!! I met a guy a couple of weeks ago in FWB that has "Frayed Knot" name on his boat...I recognized the name from here and asked if he was you....Said no...but knew you. Was a 18" CC ....definetly not a flounder boat.


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

:bowdown:clap:bowdown


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

That made me hungy for some stuffed grilled flounder.


----------

